# Can you do IUI three months in a row?



## Kaylakin

Hi everyone,

I may start IUI with clomid at the beginning of next year if that's what we decide to go with. I have regular cycles, usually around 29-31 days, and I ovulate regularly as well. I was wondering if it is possible to have IUI done in jan, feb, and march consecutively (if I needed to), or is there usually a rest period in between, and people usually try every other month? How does that work?

Any info is appreciated...


----------



## SeeJay

Kaylakin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I may start IUI with clomid at the beginning of next year if that's what we decide to go with. I have regular cycles, usually around 29-31 days, and I ovulate regularly as well. I was wondering if it is possible to have IUI done in jan, feb, and march consecutively (if I needed to), or is there usually a rest period in between, and people usually try every other month? How does that work?
> 
> Any info is appreciated...

I just finished my first cycle with IUI. It was unsuccessful :cry: but as far as I know they can keep trying for several cycles in a row. My doc wants to do up to 5 or 6. I think some people have to stop because the Clomid (or other drugs) makes them have ovary issues like huge cysts and swelling. In that case they would have to wait a month or two then try again maybe? I have also read where sometimes they don't do the insemination because there were too many mature follicles. I'm sure it al varies from doc to doc. Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## Chris77

Yup, you can do IUI's consecutively hun. :hugs:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Kaylakin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I may start IUI with clomid at the beginning of next year if that's what we decide to go with. I have regular cycles, usually around 29-31 days, and I ovulate regularly as well. I was wondering if it is possible to have IUI done in jan, feb, and march consecutively (if I needed to), or is there usually a rest period in between, and people usually try every other month? How does that work?
> 
> Any info is appreciated...

Hi Kaylakin - I had my 3rd consecutive IUI this month... This was the 2nd try on clomid, all 3 with an hcg trigger shot. Same as above, my doc has said we can do as many as we want (also recs 5-6). I am now 10 days post-IUI (*hopeful*)... I am in the dreaded "late in life" category (age 38) so am scheduling an IVF consult for Dec., just in case... with the hope I can always cancel! I have pretty reg 28-30 day cycles, reg ovulation, same as you...

You prob know this, but only time-sensitive thing is to get the Clomid to start on the 3rd day of AF... after that, just a matter of counting days... at least in my experience.. Good Luck to you!!!


----------



## Kaylakin

Thanks everyone for your feedback...it really helps. I was considering waiting longer to go for IUI but we have been trying for a year with a mc last march, and the IUI is completely covered if I switch to my husbands insurance, so I may just bite the bullet and go for it to not waste anymore time. I am 30 so I have some time, but this will be my first, so I do feel pressure in a way. Austin - it sounds like we are similar in that we could be in the "unexplained" category.Did your doc mention anything about a limit on the number of clomid cycles due to thinning of the endometrium? Also, I have a tiny cyst on my left ovary and I'm worried about clomid changing the cyst. It has been there for over a year with no real change. Ok thanks again for all of your replies...good luck to us all!


----------



## pluto

hello

We had our 2nd IUI this month and AF is due this weekend. Have cramps today so am pretty sure it didn't work. We too have unexplained fertility and I am 38 (39 in dec) and OH is 39. Our consultant suggested 3 IUI in a row and then to move onto to IVF so I think we might give the IUI one last shot in dec and then move on.

I was really upset when the first IUi didn't work as OH sperm sample was apparantly a super sample but he was under the weather this month and the sample wasn't great so I wasn't really expecting it to work.

I am wondering if it might be better to go straight to IVF now instead on wasting more money on another round of IUI.....this is all so hard. I didn't think it would be this difficult. I thought well if there is nothing wrong with me or him then surely medicated IUi would work!!!


----------



## Robyn321

Hi, as you'll see from my signature I'm on my third iui, and they have all been consecutive and with clomid. If this doesn't work we'll move on to injectibles, but that's because I only seem to be getting one follicle each month and this month it took while to mature, not because of any thinning of the lining.

Ps I'm 29 and we're trying for our first too.


----------



## AustinGurrl

Kaylakin - No, my dr hasn't said anything about lining thinning issues... 
Pluto - I have exactly the same concerns... I am in limbo (2WW) right now, but am going to see a Fertility spec today re: IVF... he had a cancellation, otherwise would have to wait til Jan. I want to be optimistic about #3, but just really am not feeling it... 

Did any of you IUI/hcg trigger girls hear that you can use the home tests? My doc said not to, as could get a false positive, but some folks on here say that in 14 days the trigger is out of your system... just curious!


----------



## zucchini

Hi Austin Gurrl I am 38 too :thumbup: I remember chatting to you on another thread but do you think i can find it now? I am always getting the threads mixed up in here!
I'm on my first IUI with 100mg clomid, I got two nice follies and did two IUI sessions on the day before and day of ovulation. If this one doesn't pan out, I will probably do another round in Dec and then a third one in January. After that, I think I'll stop, as I don't think I want to do IVF.
I'm going to wait until 14 days past the trigger shot to test - there is no way I want to get a false positive, so I might wait even longer! (if AF hasn't shown, that is). 14 days is Thanksgiving, so I figure I might test that weekend.


----------



## SeeJay

My FS has me taking Estradiol to prevent my lining from getting thin with the Clomid. That's evidently a common problem.


----------



## SeeJay

AustinGurrl said:


> Did any of you IUI/hcg trigger girls hear that you can use the home tests? My doc said not to, as could get a false positive, but some folks on here say that in 14 days the trigger is out of your system... just curious!

Mine was out of my system by day 14 for sure, I got a BFN that day. My FS had told me to test 16 days post, but I decided I couldn't wait. I have heard that it should be out of your system by 10 days post. I have also read that some people on here go buy those really cheap tests and test every day following the trigger shot until they get a negative so they know if they get a positive after that, it's real. I don't like seeing all the negatives, it depresses me so I didn't do that.


----------



## zucchini

hey Seejay, I would never have thought of that method... sounds depressing to me too! I'd rather wait.


----------

